# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Αναγνώριση Ποτενσιομέτρου έντασης από Philips AE3350

## Dimpas

Βρήκα στην αποθήκη το αγαπημένο ραδιοφωνάκι των παιδικών μου χρόνων.
Το είχα παροπλίσει γιατί είχε θέμα με το ποτενσιόμετρο. Για να παίξει σωστά η ένταση έπρεπε να πατάω το κουμπί της έντασης μέσα.
Το έβγαλα λοιπόν και ψάχνω να αγοράσω ένα αντίστοιχο για να επισκευαστεί. 
Το συγκεκριμένο δεν κατάφερα να το βρώ να το εντοπίσω στο διαδίκτυο 
Το μόνο κοντινό που βρήκα είναι αυτό :
https://www.soundservice.gr/e-shop/p...oducts_id=4095

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε με τις φωτό που παραθέτω να το αναγνωρίσω και να το αγοράσω ? 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους !20190412_225931.jpg20190412_225923.jpg20190412_225914.jpg20190412_225902.jpg20190412_225831.jpg20190412_225808.jpg

----------


## AKHS

Καλησπέρα πρέπει να μετρήσεις τα δύο ακριανά ποδαράκια να δεις την συνολική αντίσταση και ανάλογα να παραγγείλεις σαν αυτό που βρήκες

----------


## Dimpas

Ναι τό έκανα αυτό Ακή ! Είναι 50KΟhm η συνολική του αντίσταση. Δεν ξέρω όμως εάν είναι γραμμικό ή λογαριθμικό. Πάντως απο όσο θυμάμαι είχε μεγάλη διαδρομή μέχρι να παίξει δυνατά που με υποψιάζει σε λογαριθμικό. 
Αλήθεια μπορώ να βρω από την Philips το συγκεκριμένο ?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ναι τό έκανα αυτό Ακή ! Είναι 50KΟhm η συνολική του αντίσταση. Δεν ξέρω όμως εάν είναι γραμμικό ή λογαριθμικό. Πάντως απο όσο θυμάμαι είχε μεγάλη διαδρομή μέχρι να παίξει δυνατά που με υποψιάζει σε λογαριθμικό. 
> Αλήθεια μπορώ να βρω από την Philips το συγκεκριμένο ?



Αν το πρωτο γράμμα δίπλα από το 5 είναι Α τότε είναι λογαριθμικό ..... 
Επίσης βάλτο και στα μισά της διαδρομής και μέτρα την αντίσταση που σου δείχνει απο το μεσαίο στο ενα άκρο, αν η τιμή που σου δείχνει δεν είναι στη μέση ~25ΚΩ τότε είναι όντως λογαριθμικό. 
Ορίστε, υπάρχει .... Αν κι αυτό που σου δειχνω είναι 20ΚΩ και γραμμικό, άρα κάπου θα το βρείς .... 
http://www.acdcshop.gr/potentiometer...m-p-28777.html

----------

mikemtb (13-04-19)

----------


## Dimpas

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. 
Έχω ήδη επικοινωνήσει με την Astra Service και περιμένω νέα τους.
Τα πράγματα άλλαξαν από τότε που ήμουν παιδί και η αντιπροσωπεία-σέρβις ήταν στην Καλλιθέα. 
Ακόμα θυμάμαι τους τεχνικούς με τις άσπρες ποδιές....

----------


## Dimpas

H Astra service και η γλυκιά φωνούλα της κοπέλας που έχουν στο front desk απλά μου είπε ότι έχει καταργηθεί. 
Απλά αυτό και μου έδωσε το τηλέφωνο της Philips.....
Θα πάρω από την αγορά 2-3 και βλέπουμε. 
Αυτό που μου κάνει όμως εντύπωση είναι ότι ό,τι εταιρίες βρήκα που έχουν κάτι παρόμοιο είναι όλες εκτός Αθήνας... 
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος μεγάλος εδώ στην Αθήνα που ίσως εκεί να το βρω ?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> H Astra service και η γλυκιά φωνούλα της κοπέλας που έχουν στο front desk απλά μου είπε ότι έχει καταργηθεί. 
> Απλά αυτό και μου έδωσε το τηλέφωνο της Philips.....
> Θα πάρω από την αγορά 2-3 και βλέπουμε. 
> Αυτό που μου κάνει όμως εντύπωση είναι ότι ό,τι εταιρίες βρήκα που έχουν κάτι παρόμοιο είναι όλες εκτός Αθήνας... 
> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος μεγάλος εδώ στην Αθήνα που ίσως εκεί να το βρω ?



Πάρε ακόμα και αναλογικό ( λέμε τώρα ) αφού είχες παρατηρήσει τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του. Δοκίμασε το acdcshop τηλεφωνικά είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί .... Αλλιώς Φανός ....

----------


## Dimpas

Αγόρασα ένα από Acdshop ΟΜΩΣ ο Φανός μετά από email μου, ασχολήθηκε ! 
Έψαξε και βρήκε ένα ίδιο σε χαρακτηριστικά μόνο που πρέπει να τριμάρω το αξονάκι για να το κοντύνω 
Έστειλε 2 email και ασχολήθηκε για ένα απλό ποτενσιόμετρο των 1.4 € ! 
Άψογη εξυπηρέτηση και πλέον εμπιστοσύνη.

----------

mikemtb (25-04-19)

----------

